# Need advice.



## Shep (Apr 24, 2018)

I have 2 pairs of Tipplers breeding and 3 females in the other loft. Only 1 egg was fertile and now the squab is 2 weeks old.
Should I put the squab in the young bird loft all alone and train it or should I put it in the mature bird loft? No birds are trained yet as I am just starting - so if it goes in the big birds loft with the 3 females it wont get training until next year.
Does anyone have problems with first rounds of young birds breeding? Hoping its not something else.


----------



## Shep (Apr 24, 2018)

Update. One of them dropped an egg on the floor so maybe the eggs not being fertile is because they are young.

Also please help I dont know what to do with the squab, keep it alone in the YB loft or together with the 3 females. Thanks.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

With the females pigeons are flock birds they don't like to be alone.
Dave


----------



## KTPIGEON (Sep 22, 2018)

*Taming the baby*

Recently I just had been in to the same ditto situation, 
Because I was new + it was a single young bird so I had been liberal with training part

More than a mentor I chose to become a companion/friend to my bird, and then what turned out for me was JUST SO GREAT
I got an extremely tame pigeon friend.

The reason y it was a single yb was its sibling didnt survive, when I took it for hand raising his condition was also doubtful, may be the parents carrying some infection

Now that I have 3 pairs breeding this time (instead of the only one) I got the old pair treated by local vet and arrange for 2 more new pairs to breed. Have got 6 hatchlings already. 

For U I wd say u have potentially fair chance to hand raise and tame the yb at 2 weeks, being in contact since their eyes open is absolutely not needed nor of use. 
Plus.. Feeding at this stage is not that challenging.

I tel u what.. Im freak of the concept of tube feeding or liquid formula feeding, still at 2 weeks (not b4 that) the ball comes to my zone, Im so good at soaked seed feeding through bottle with cone shape nozzle (Soft). I will give in detail description with pics and food proportions etc


----------



## KTPIGEON (Sep 22, 2018)

*Feed bottle pic*

A small plastic bottle 100-200ml
Cut from side to facilitate putting soaked seeds in and moving them with hand towards opening, 
Tapping the bottle while feeding is also very useful in fact necessary
Make a nozzle out of sponge like foam material sheet
Make a small cone with opening of 1 cm diameter where bird can insert its beak wide open it easily and suck up seeds, 
Slant facing down 45 degree is ideal position, adjustment required though, 
Warm up soaked seeds before placing it to feed bottle
1st couple of time baby is not use to it but then will immediately respond to bottle and feed call

Good luck


----------



## KTPIGEON (Sep 22, 2018)

*Feed bottle pic*

Sorry unable to upload pic
In my other posts I have already posted so u can check there


----------

